# Harry Potter Pens



## Sprung (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, kinda...

These pens were made from the oak flooring in the Great Hall of Christ Church College in Oxford. In addition to Christ Church College's historical significance, some of the scenes from the Harry Potter movies were filmed at Christ Church College. Then, so as to avoid damaging the Great Hall by filming inside of it, the Great Hall was reproduced in a studio for other scenes in the Harry Potter movies.

Kit is a Spiritual. Light, satin CA finish lets you feel the texture in the wood still, while giving it the protection of a CA finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2017)

Awesome job Matt!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2017)

I know a guy on fb, (taco sleeze) he put the wood on some skull kits....looked good (and sacrilegiously funny) at the same time.

Yours look great Matt...nicely done sir...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 6, 2017)

I like that! Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 9, 2017)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

